# Valentine's Day



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 29, 2012)

OK, so it's a bit early.

[video=youtube_share;XLmqLLdGRys]http://youtu.be/XLmqLLdGRys[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2012)

ROFL - much coolness and I am deep in snow envy now for we have had a dreadful winter (hardly any non-liquid-water temperatures at all and no snow whatsoever ).


----------

